# Solvent for Gorilla Glue



## ric53 (Mar 29, 2014)

I have been asked by a customer if I could repair some dining room chairs. They were previously reglued by her now deceased husband. He used Gorilla Glue on them. My question is do any of you out there have any experience with removing this glue and if so what solvent did you use to remove it. I don't want to start carving on the stuff if I can help it. Thanks.


----------



## Kazooman (Jan 20, 2013)

As far as I know the only way to remove it after it cures is by scraping. I have never, and will never, used the stuff. I have heard too many horror stories of the stuff expanding out of joints as it cures and making a difficult to deal with mess.

Have the pieces that were glued with the stuff loosened so that you can get them apart or are you trying to remove some old hardened squeeze out? The squeeze wout should scrape off pretty well. Even if you can get the joints apart I would imagine they will not fit well after scraping the glue off down to bare wood.


----------



## Unknowncraftsman (Jun 23, 2013)

I also don't know of any solvent for polyurethane glue after its dry.
It has its place I use it for outdoors projects Esp gates.It bonds very well to cedar.
I wouldn't use it for anything indoors it's too messy.

Aj


----------



## SignWave (Feb 2, 2010)

I repaired a double bass neck that had been glued with gorilla glue. I also found nothing that would dissolve it once cured, but the upside was that since it foams up, it wasn't terribly hard to scrape off. If it was used to fill a gap, a putty knife driven into the joint can break the bond loose enough to disassemble.


----------



## DirtyMike (Dec 6, 2015)

How about some poly remover? It is nasty stuff but may be worth a try.


----------



## MrUnix (May 18, 2012)

Direct from the Gorilla Glue website FAQ:



> *How do I clean up Gorilla Glue?*
> 
> Wipe off excess glue immediately with a dry cloth or standard paint thinner. Do not drag glue over material; instead, make small swipes to remove wet adhesive. Make sure you avoid skin contact. Cured glue can be removed with a chisel, scraper or sandpaper.


Solvents ain't going to do a thing on the cured stuff 

Cheers,
Brad


----------



## Toolcollector (Feb 9, 2016)

I've had good luck with "GOOF OFF" removed various types of adhesives but I don't know if it would work on gorilla glue


----------



## Kirk650 (May 8, 2016)

I tried out the stuff for a year or two, but quit using it. The negatives outweighed the positives.


----------



## marc_rosen (Sep 9, 2009)

Hi Rick,
I did an internet search a few minutes ago and the consensus is no reasonable solvents will remove it but there were a few comments made that heating the glue will soften it.

Marc


----------



## gmc (Jun 30, 2012)

Call the manufacturer and ask them then update us on what they said. I am sure we will all run into this as everyone seems to forget you might need to repair it some day.


----------



## bonesbr549 (Jan 1, 2010)

> I tried out the stuff for a year or two, but quit using it. The negatives outweighed the positives.
> 
> - Kirk650


Amen to that. I used it once never found a place where its negatives was outweighed by its positives. Nasty stuff.


----------

